# Rapid Action Rescue



## kayaktelluride (Mar 24, 2010)

Rapid Action Rescue offers the most progressive river rescue curriculum designed strictly for boaters. Unlike other rescue organizations, where courses tend to be one size fits all, Rapid Action Rescue offers river rescue instruction for all types of boaters. Check out our schedule of classes for the upcoming spring.
Happy & Safe boating to everyone!!
Matt Wilson


----------

